# Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. September 2016)

Als aller erstes: ja, es war eigene Dummheit. Oder Schusseligkeit. Oder einfach nur Pech...

Nachdem mein Boot lange in der Garage stand, ging es ist jetzt ans "wieder flott machen".

Da ich beim auswassern im November (nach schon 4 Monaten Standzeit im  Wasser) bemerkte das es keinen Kontrollstrahl gab, befolgte ich den Rat  eines Freundes zu kontrolieren ob der Kanal für den  Kontrollstrahl  verstopft ist.

Also einen Draht geholt, hinein damit und... nach zwei Bewegungen brach  dieser ab und genauso das ich nicht mehr mit einer Zange drann komme.

Nun steckt ein ca. 10cm langes Stück Draht in der Leitung für den Kontrollstrahl.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die Meinung von Freunden war von "ist nicht so tragisch, ist nur der Kontrollstrahl" bis "Muss raus, sonst Motor kaputt".

Nun meine Frage: muß ich weiterhin "Weltuntergangsstimmung" haben und  schonmal für den Werkstattaufenthalt sparen oder ist das jetzt nicht so  tragisch?

Oder komme ich als Mechaniker-Laie irgendwie auch an die Leitung drann?

Es ist ein 25Ps 4Takter Selva Motor und ich finde im Netz keinerlei Explosionszeichnungen dafür.

Oder gibt es jemanden im Raum KO der sich damit auskennt und der mir  dabei gegen eine Aufwandentschädigung Hilfestellung geben könnte?


----------



## Fidde (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Moin, ohne Deinen Motor genau zu kennen, eigentlich ist immer ein Schlauch als Verbindung vom Block zum Motor verbaut. Diesen kannst Du einfach am Motorblock abziehen und kommst dann evtl an dienen Draht. Der Kontrollstrahl ist für die Funktion des Motors nicht wichtig, aber eben für die Kontrolle :m Das ist nur eine Abzweigung des eigentilche Kühlkreislaufs . Der Motor hat bestimmt eine elektronische Überwachung mit einem Warnton bei drohender Überhitzung. Der Draht dürfte ja auch bald weg sein wenn er nicht rostfrei war. Sonst musst du halt mal an der Küste fahren.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Das ist das Problem: die Leitung tritt 30cm unterhalb des Motos aus dem Gehäuse aus und man sieht oben nicht wo diese Leitung oben rauskommt.

Deswegen such ich ja eine Ex-Zeichnung... 

Das es "nur" ein Schlauch ist, wurde mir auch schon gesagt. Nur den muß ich erstmal finden.


----------



## Meefo 46 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Moin .

Mein vorschlag...

https://www.showandstage.de/Magican-Nebelspray-aus-der-Dose.

mit einem Sprühkopf mit langem punkt strahlrohr in die Öffnung

und dann schauen wo es raus kommt.


gruss Jochen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> mit einem Sprühkopf mit langem punkt strahlrohr in die Öffnung
> 
> und dann schauen wo es raus kommt.



Bringt ja nix, der Schlauch ist ja auf dem Motor aufgesteckt und genau diesen Punkt suche ich. Wo der Kontrollstrahl austritt, das weiß ich.

Meine Vermutung geht dahin das es irgendwo unter dem Block ist und ich den ganzen Mist abbauen muss...


----------



## Fidde (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

http://www.maritimusboote.de/epages...R&FacetRange_ListPrice=&FacetRange_ListPrice=
da wäre es käuflich.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Danke, das wäre eine gute Möglichkeit. Zumal es ja auch eine sinnvolle Investition in die Zukunft wäre.


----------



## Fidde (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Mach den Schlauch doch erstmal innen an der Austrittstelle ab. Evtl reicht das ja schon.
Ansonsten dürfte das Weiterverfolgen eines Schlauches ja nicht DAS Problem sein.


----------



## Fidde (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Was war denn das eigentlich für ein Draht? Könnte es sein, dass der eh beim nächsten gasgeben raus rutscht?
Oder hast du den irgendwo rein gestochen, wo er nun hängt?
Kommt denn garkein Wasser mehr am Draht vorbei und aus der Öffnung?


----------



## gründler (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Für die Leute die in Zukunft solche Probs haben, Kalklöser oder Gebißreiniger nehmen in Wasser (am besten Regenwasser oder Destil.) auflösen und in Motor rein.Entweder über nen Eimer ansaugen oder rein laufen lassen etc.und 24Std. stehen lassen,danach test durchführen.

Meistens sind es Kalkverstopfungen die für sowas Verantwortlich sind,funzt das dann nicht muss man weiter gucken wo das Prob.liegt.
Aber wie gesagt sehr oft sind es Kalkablagerungen,die die Kanäle dicht machen.


Zum Draht, jo Sche...,aber einfach drin lassen würde ich jetzt nicht empfehlen.Irgendwie sollte der da raus...... und nicht ach ist nicht so wild und schlimm.

#h


----------



## Fidde (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Und hast du auch eine Begründung warum der Draht raus MUSS ?
Oft genug ist es auch nur ein Pflanzenteilchen was den Austritt verstopft.


----------



## gründler (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Weil durch den Draht der Kühlfluss nicht mehr richtig gegeben sein könnte,oder weiß hier jemand wie tief er dadrin steckt????

Und ja es können auch andere teile sein wie Planzen etc.aber oft ist es Restwasser vom letzten törn,Motor danach länger hingestellt Wasser verdunstet,Kalk/Salz/Sand etc.bleibt über und Verklumpt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Also... Der Draht steckt inmittelbar nach der Autrittsöffnung im Schlauch drinne.
Und es ist ein verzinnter Draht, da rostet auch nix weg.

Ich habe auf einer der Ex-Zeichnungen gesehen das der Schlauch vermutlich hinten Links durch das Mittelteil geht und dort aufgeschoben ist.
Jetzt muss ich das heute abend erstmal nachsehen.

Wenn es das nicht ist, muß wohl das Mittelteil aufgeschraubt und dazu der hlabe Motor zerlegt werden.

Dadurch das der Draht im Schlauch steckt, kann ein Rückstau im Kühlkreislauf entstehen und so der Motor nicht ausreichend gekühlt werden.


----------



## gründler (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Ansonsten bevor du Motor auseinander...Versuch mit nen Teleskopgreifer aus der Autobranche,die wo vorne die Zacken haben um teile zu fassen.

Versuch ist es wert und einfacher wie Motor zerpflücken.
Danach mal Motor mit bekannten TV Gebiß Tabs ne Nacht die Kanäle damit fluten/einweichen und dann 24 Std später mal spülen.

Wird im Booteforum auch öfter vorgeschlagen.

|wavey:

Ps: Mal so Nebenbei: Habe die letzten Wochen nen geschenkten als Tot geglaubten alten Tomos 4,9Ps 1978 Lüftgekühlt wieder zum Leben erweckt.Da es fast keine Ersatzteile mehr gibt musste ich hier und da basteln oder von anderen Motoren passendes finden.
Nun läuft der wieder wie nen Kätzchen,dieses ganze Weggewerfe und kauf gleich nen neuen empfehle usw.obwohl das oft bei älteren Dingen richtige alte gute Wertarbeit ist bleibt mir nen Rästel. Aber jeder wie er mag,solange man reparieren kann wird repariert.


----------



## Fidde (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Wenn durch einen Verschluß der Kontrolstahlöffnung beim Thomos der Kühlkreislauf nicht mehr sauber funktioniert, dann bin ich aber sehr sehr froh, dass ich so eine Fehlkonstruktion nicht mein eigen nenne |kopfkrat . Aber ich glaub es euch nicht :m.
Kannst du den Schlauch nicht stückeln? Das wäre mein Weg vor dem Zerlegen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Ich kenne den Motor nicht exakt, aber unter dem Kraftkopf in der Wanne endet der Schlauch und man kommt in der Regel mit spitzen Fingern dran, um den Schlauch abzuziehen. Ich habe es schon mit einer Aterienklemme gemacht.

Bei mir hat eine Wildbiene dort einen Lehmstopfen eingebaut. Ergebnis war auch - Kein Kontrollstrahl.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Motor nicht exakt, aber unter dem Kraftkopf in der Wanne endet der Schlauch und man kommt in der Regel mit spitzen Fingern dran, um den Schlauch abzuziehen. Ich habe es schon mit einer Aterienklemme gemacht.
> 
> Bei mir hat eine Wildbiene dort einen Lehmstopfen eingebaut. Ergebnis war auch - *Kein Kontrollstrahl*.



Was meint ihr mit Kontrollstrahl?!#c
 Ist es nicht einfach der Austritt des Kühlwassers was angesaugt wird?


----------



## gründler (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*



Fidde schrieb:


> Wenn durch einen Verschluß der Kontrolstahlöffnung beim Thomos der Kühlkreislauf nicht mehr sauber funktioniert, dann bin ich aber sehr sehr froh, dass ich so eine Fehlkonstruktion nicht mein eigen nenne |kopfkrat . Aber ich glaub es euch nicht :m.
> Kannst du den Schlauch nicht stückeln? Das wäre mein Weg vor dem Zerlegen.




Wird beim Luftgekühlten auch schwer haste recht....

#h


----------



## Fidde (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Was meint ihr mit Kontrollstrahl?!#c
> Ist es nicht einfach der Austritt des Kühlwassers was angesaugt wird?




Unterhalb der Haube sollte etwas rauspinkeln, das ist der Kontrollstrahl und dient lediglich der Kontrolle ob dein Impeller richtig arbeitet. Das Kühlwasser wird durch den Auspuff im Prop ausgeleitet.


----------



## carpforce1 (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Der Austritt des Kontrollstrahls ist unterhalb des Motors in der Nähe des Schaftes. Er zeigt an das alles Ok ist im Kühlkreislauf oder auch nicht.

Wenn der Kontrollstrahl nicht läuft gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten 
1. Kühlkanal verstopft -> versuchen zu spülen mit den Klammern und Gartenschlauch. Und auf keinen Fall etwas reinstecken!
2. Impeller defekt (zerborsten)-> Schaft abbauen und Impeller ersetzen.
Das ist etwas aufwendig und man sollte etwas Geschick mitbringen.

Wenn du Pech hast, ist dein Impeller zerborsten und hat sich im Kühlkreislauf verteilt. Dann heißt es Motor vom Schaft trennen Kanäle reinigen, neue Schaftdichtung drauf und zusammenbauen.
Das hatte ich letztes Jahr bei einem "totgeglaubten" Mercury.

Und im ganzen Motor gibt es keinen Kühlschlauch. Das Steigrohr und ist aus VA und verschwindet im Motorblock und aus dem Motorblock geht das Wasser in den Schaft zu den Abgasen und tritt am Propeller aus.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Impeller wurde gewechselt, der alte war zwar "fertig", aber nicht zerborsten und es fehlten auch keine Teile.

Die Leitung für den Kontrollstrahl habe ich gefunden, wird morgen zerlegt.

Mal was anderes, wenn wir grade bei sind: das Bild zweigt den Motor von hinten - für was ist eigentlich das mittlere und obere Loch?
Unten ist Auspuff, klar - aber die andern zwei??


----------



## Fidde (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass das untere der Auspuff ist, dann ist das ein Bypaß vom Auspuff und dient dazu, dass der Motor im Standgas nicht abstirbt, weil der Auspuff unter Wasser ist. Der eigentliche Auspuff geht durch den Propeller!
Ist das obere dann evtl zum Motoröl ablassen? (komische Konstruktion)


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Bin ein Schritt weiter.

Der Kanal für den Kontrollstrahl ist frei.

Das ist der hier:











Motor läuft aber er pumpt kein Wasser. Man merkt aber das aus der Kontrollstrahlöffnung Luft kommt.

Kann es sein das der Motor nicht tief genug im Wasser ist?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

So lange der Wasserstand bis annähernd zur Kavitationsplatte reicht, ist er nicht zu niedrig. Zumal du keine Schraube montiert hast, die das Wasser aus dem Kübel jagt.

Du siehst die kleinen Kunststoffgitter, dort wird Wasser in den Kreislauf eingeleitet.

Sind die Kanäle frei? Oder ist dort was verkalkt /verstopft? Oder wurde der Impeller nicht richtig montiert?

Wenn du zu oft probierst, ohne das Wasser an den Impeller gelangt, kannst du den gleich nochmal tauschen. Der Impeller ist empfindlich und zu wichtig für die Funktion des Motors.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Habe grade mit Druckluft die von oben durch den Kontrollstrahl - Schlauch gepostet und es blubbert unten an den Ansauggittern.

Also müsste doch alles frei sein.
Impeller ist geschmiert und ich habe ihn 2min laufenlassen, kein Kontrollstrahl.


----------



## Fidde (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

In der Bütt ist auch kein Wasser!:m

Dann musst du eh das UW Teil abnehmen. Wenn du das ab hast, kannst du einen Gartenschlauch auf das Rohr stecken, welches das Wasser vom Impeller zum Block pumpt (Hahn aufdrehen nicht vergessen). Kommt dann kein wasser aus der Kontrollöffnung hast du ein Problem.
Hast du keine Backen? die gehen auch.


----------



## Fidde (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Hast du den Impeller selbst gewechselt?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Hab jetzt mal Wasser durch das Thermostat in den Motor gekippt.

Es läuft am Ansauggitter und an diesem Punkt raus.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Zurück aus der Tiefgarage und weiter im Text...

Nur nochmal zum besseren Verständnis:

Das Boot lag nach der letzten Tour im August letzten Jahres mit  gekippten Motor (25PS Selva, 4 Takter, Bj. Ende der 90er) bis November  am Steg.
Dann habe ich das Boot aus dem Wasser genommen. 

Beim starten des Motors kam direkt ein Kontrollstrahl, der aber nach  sehr kurzer Zeit (wenige Sekunden) unter Beblubber wieder versiegte.
Ich habe das Boot dann im Standgas zur Slipstelle gefahren (ca. 10-20m, Zeit unter 2min) und aus dem Wasser genommen.

Seit dem stand das Boot in einer trockenen Tiefgarage.

Wir haben dann am Wochenende den Impeller gewechsel - nur den Impeller, Dichtungen usw habe ich nicht mitgeliefert bekommen.

Beim Probelauf stellte ich dann heute fest das immer noch kein Kontrollstrahl kommt.

Ich habe dann 

- über die Kontrollstrahlleitung mit einem Kompressor den Motor durchgeblasen und am Ansauggitter blubbert es.
- das Themostat ausgebaut und den Motor ohne dieses gestartet - kein Kontrollstrahl.
- Wasser durch das Thermostatgehäuse in den Motorgekippt - das Wasser  kommt am Ansauggitter wieder raus und an der Schaltstange wieder raus.

Das hier ist der Kontrollstrahlschlauch, man merkt auch das bei laufendem Motor ein ganz leichter Luftzug aus diesem kommt.











Der Motor ist bis zum Schaftbeginn im Wasser (siehe Bild)






Kann es sein das der Motor einfach nicht tief genug im Wasser ist? Das  wäre der Tip eines Freundes. Ich aber meine das es reicht, denn wenn ich  mit gekippten Motor im Flachwasser gefahren bin, kam auch immer ein  Kontrollstrahl.

Um nochmal zum eigentlichen Problem zu kommen: ich habe den Draht, wie  ich jetzt weiß, nicht in den Wasserkreislauf geschoben, sondern in das  mittlere, kleine Loch am Schaft.
Kann es sein, das dieses und das etwas größere oben drüber, etwas mit  dem Abgassystem zu tun haben? Jedenfalls kommt da Abgase raus.






Was ich jetzt vermute: die Steigleitung ist ggf. defekt/undicht 
oder eine Dichtung sitzt nicht richtig...

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Mike-B. (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Für mich sieht der Speißkübel leer aus! Da sind doch höchstens 5 cm Wasser drin oder irre ich mich da? Das Wasser muss definitiv bis an die Flügelunterkante stehen da der  Impeller nicht selbstansaugend ist! Der Impeller ist ja nur eine Flügelradpumpe die vorhandenes Wasser weiter schiebt!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Das Bild habe ich gemacht als die Bütt noch leer war.

Wasser stand nachher bis an den Rand der Bütt.



Mike-B. schrieb:


> Das Wasser muss definitiv bis an die Flügelunterkante stehen


Das Wasser steht sogar noch höher, bis ca. zu der Trennstelle zwischen Schaft und Unterwasserteil.

Aber vermutlich nicht hoch genug, denn der Impeller sitzt noch etwas höher und die Aussage 


Mike-B. schrieb:


> da der  Impeller nicht selbstansaugend ist!  Der Impeller ist ja nur eine Flügelradpumpe die vorhandenes Wasser  weiter schiebt!


ist stimmig für mich - ich werde mal ein großes Fass besorgen damit der Schaft komplett im Wasser steht.


----------



## Fidde (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*



Fidde schrieb:


> In der Bütt ist auch kein Wasser!:m
> 
> Dann musst du eh das UW Teil abnehmen. Wenn du das ab hast, kannst du einen Gartenschlauch auf das Rohr stecken, welches das Wasser vom Impeller zum Block pumpt (Hahn aufdrehen nicht vergessen). Kommt dann kein wasser aus der Kontrollöffnung hast du ein Problem.
> Hast du keine Backen? die gehen auch.




Bis ende Nov gekippt? dann könnte es auch ein Frostschaden sein.


----------



## wilhelm (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

http://www.allpa.nl/media/Selva/GEBRAUCHERSANLEITUNGEN/Kingfish 25 - German.pdf
Ich weiß nicht ob es dir hilft aber trotzdem.
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*



Fidde schrieb:


> Bis ende Nov gekippt? dann könnte es auch ein Frostschaden sein.



So kalt war es auch nicht und der Motor war aus dem Wasser und trocken.
Außerdem war das Boot die verherigen Winter immer auf dem Wasser.

Aber falls doch: wo müßte ich nach einem "Frostschaden" suchen? Der Motorblock war trocken als ich heute den Probelauf gemacht habe.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*



wilhelm schrieb:


> http://www.allpa.nl/media/Selva/GEBRAUCHERSANLEITUNGEN/Kingfish%2025%20-%20German.pdf
> Ich weiß nicht ob es dir hilft aber trotzdem.
> Gruß Wilhelm



Danke Wilhelm, sowas habe ich immer gesucht und nie gefunden!!!!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Wollte es im Moment auch posten, alleridngs die englische Variante

http://www.allpa.nl/media/files/manuals/Selva/USER%20MANUALS/Marlin%20100%20EFI%20-%20Narwhal%20115%20EFI%20-%20OWNERS%20MANUAL%20ENGLISH.pdf

http://www.allpa.nl/media/Selva/USER%20MANUALS/Owner's%20manual%20Kingfish%2025.pdf

*Werkstatthandbuch/Service Manual (398 Seiten)*
http://www.allpa.nl/media/Selva/SERVICE%20MANUALS%204-Takt%20-%20IT-F-UK-DE-S/1E-KINGFISH%2025/Kingfish%2025%20-%20English.pdf

In Englisch findet man meist mehr als auf Deutsch.


----------



## Vanner (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Für mich würden jetzt 2 Varianten in Frage kommen.
1.  Impeller falsch herum montiert

2. Saugleitung, falls vorhanden, steckt nicht richtig zusammen

Motorplan hab ich mir aber noch nicht angesehen.


----------



## carpforce1 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Wenn der Impeller neu ist, empfehle ich das Unterwasserteil abzunehmen und den Sitz des Impellers zu prüfen. Genauso auch die Steigleitung.
Ggf. Sitzt der Impeller nicht richtig im Pumpgehäuse und somit schließt das Gehäuse nicht dicht ab. 
Auch kann es sein, dass der Mitnehemerstift rausgefallen ist. Somit dreht die Welle aber nicht der Impeller.
Wenn du das Unterwasserteil unten hast, prüfe auch den Sitz des Steigrohrs im Motor und im Pumpgehäuse. 

Einen Verstopften Kühlkreislauf schließe ich im Moment aus.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Werde ich alles überprüfen, danke.

Aber: der Motor hatte ja auch keinen Kühlstrahl als ich das Boot aus dem Wasser genommen habe.

Das hatte ich auf einen defekten Impeller geschoben - der dann aber doch intakt war.
Wir haben ihn aber ausgetauscht.


----------



## carpforce1 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Ist das Pumpgehäuse noch intakt?
Dichtungen mal überprüfen. Eventuell zieht er Nebenluft und erzielt dadurch keinen nötigen Unterdruck.
Kann auch der Zugang zum Pumgehäuse zu sein.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Wird alles überprüft und neu bestellt.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## carpforce1 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Andere Idee.

Wenn du den UWT abhast, stell diesen in den Kübel mit Wasser und Dreh dank Akkuschraube an der Welle. Dann solltest du sehen ob die Pumpe fördert oder nicht. Ggf ist auch am UWT etwas verstopft.


----------



## carpforce1 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Wird alles überprüft und neu bestellt.
> Danke für den Hinweis.



Erst einmal prüfen und dann bestellen. Den Fufi kannst dir ggf sparen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. September 2016)

Ich werde morgen erstmal dafür sorgen und den Motor tiefer ins Wasser bringen.

Wann das nichts bringt, Schraube ich das Unterwasserteil ab und überprüfe hier Impeller, Dichtungen und das Steigrohr.


----------



## grenzi (16. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Moin,

was auch sehr gut geht ist den Motor statt in einen Kübel in eine Mülltonne zu hängen. Da passt dann genug Wasser rein 

Grüße,
Mathias


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Ja, ich war gestern im Bauhaus... Ergebniss: https://www.bauhaus.info/regenspeicher/garantia-basic-line-regentonne-/p/16128003

Damit teste ich das heute abend. Wenn das nicht klappt, werde ich wohl morgen wieder schrauben müssen und gehe nicht angeln.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

So, hier die Antwort auf mein Problemchen...

Der Motor war nicht tief genug im Wasser...

Das Unterwasserteil war komplett bis über die Trennstelle zum Schaft unter Wasser und das war dann wohl doch zu wenig.
Nachdem ich mit eine Regentonne gekauft hatte und so den Motor tiefer eintauchen konnt, hat es auch Anhieb geklappt.

Was mich wundert: bei einer Flachwasserfahrt hebe ich den Motor ja auch aus dem Wasser, oft so weit das die Schraube grade so im Wasser ist und er zieht trotzdem Kühlwasser.
Hier aber hat es das nicht getan.

Danke für die Tipps, wieder einiges gelernt.


----------



## Dieter02 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Wenn die Wassersäule steht geht das vermutlich nur selbst ansaugen klappt nicht

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1984 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Wenn dein neuer Impeller vorher trocken lief,solltest du noch einmal nachschauen wie gut er jetzt noch aussieht.Wenn das Gummi trocken läuft,können die sehr schnell beschädigt werden.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Ne, ales gut... Hatten dem Impeller gut geschmiert und habe ihn nicht lange laufen lassen.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (22. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Hey,

 nur mal so als Tipp noch am Rande. Statt eine Mülltonne etc nehmen wir einen Spülanschluss um den Motor im trockenen mit Wasser zu versorgen. Finde ich persönlich super komfortabel und so spülen wir auch den Motor nach jeder Benutzung. 
 Mit Hilfe eines Kübels und einer Tauchpumpe kann man so auch ganz einfach Entkalker ins System einbringen.

 Kostet ja auch fast nichts und klappt bei unserem Honda 1a #6

 siehe z.B. http://www.bootsbedarf-nord.de/Auss....html?XTCsid=84ffa19fb581551ceb8174d58943aa26


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. September 2016)

*AW: Leitung für Kontrollstrahl verstopft.*

Problem: keine Tauchpumpe und kein Wasseranschluss in der Garage...

Aber die Idee ist nicht schlecht, werde mal nach einer Ausschau halten.


----------

